# New and used Sitka clothing



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

*Sold*

Here is the new stuff:

*Kelvin lite vest size XL: $110 pending sale*

Here is the used:

_*Ascent pants size xxl in mothwing mountain mimicry in fair condition. $50 pending sale

Aaron
385-208-7142*_


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Pending sale on last pair of ascent pants and kelvin lite vest XL.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Ascent pants gone. Jetstream lite vest fell thru. So, I have the jetstream lite vest in L and XL remaining.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Also have the used ascent pants in mountain mimicry xxl


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

pending sale on everthing.

that should do it for this thread.

Thanks!


----------

